# Boss or Fisher?



## Maine4Me (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to the site and am in the process of trying to decide what plow to put on my 2009 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew. I currently plow both of my driveways with a honda foreman and a 6' cycle country blade. It does a good job when the snow is under 5" and not wet. The 2 hr plow job is wearing on my wife now that we have 2 kids under 3.
I have 2 Boss dealers and 2 Fisher dealers within a 50 mile radius of the house. Which blade would folks recommend? My driveways are both dirt and 20' X 127' with a 20' x 20' turn around and a 25' x 100' second drive way.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Both are realy good plows. But, I think the 7.5' Boss trip edge is your best choise.

On a side note. What town do you live in?


----------



## Maine4Me (Dec 22, 2010)

I live in Leeds. Are there any advantages to either companies mounting system? I have read both good and bad things about the MM2 but nothing much on the Boss. I also read, and i could be wrong, the HT from Fisher has a trip edge, right?
I know both are good models, Fisher 7.5SD and a 7.5 Boss, and both are similar in price, I just don't want to get caught saying to wife, "I wished I had gotten X" after the fact. Also, the ease of mounting is important as my wife may have to mount and plow when I am gone on business, which happens more than I would like to admit. She refuses to use the 4 wheeler as it takes too much time and she can't have the kids with her.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Maine4Me;1164326 said:


> Are there any advantages to either companies mounting system?.....Also, the ease of mounting is important as my wife may have to mount and plow when I am gone on business.
> 
> The HT from Fisher has a trip edge, right?


The Boss is alot easier to mount than the Fisher. If you can't leave a Fisher MM2 in your garage you are going to have a hard time mounting it. If the plow is just a little lower than the truck it will fite you. I'm asuming your wife is not as rugged as the average man. So The Boss would be ALOT better for her. I strongly sugest you get a 7.5' Boss trip edge.

The Fisher HT does have a trip edge.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

i think you would be good with either choice. The MM2's are nice plows and so are the Boss's especially for being a homeowner you'll be satisfied with either. Go on Craigslist and find yourself a decent used one slap it on yourself (it's really not hard) and save some $$


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

First thing I'd want to say is go fisher living in Maine. Hannaford pretty much stocks parts for them (kidding of course) but hopefully you get the point- parts are everywhere along with dealers. 

BUT and a big BUT, the Boss is just as nice of a plow and if your wife ever needs to mount/dismount it- Boss is the way to go. Pull into the headgear, plug her in, flip a clip, then push a switch and it lifts itself onto the mount and locks itself in. Your good to go. Just the reverse to get it off.

The Fisher is a simple mount and is very easy, but will take some muscle to get on. I know my wife wouldn't deal with it so I can imagine most wouldn't. 

lastly, Boss parts are easy to find online, and if your buying new they both have a warranty. You probably won't have many problems anyways.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with every one as well, both great plows, can't go wrong etheir way, but if the wife has to hook it on her self than the Boss is the only choice. Gotta love the smart hitch 2.


----------



## Maine4Me (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help. I had my mind made up until I called the local Boss dealers. The 1st said that Boss will no longer be selling or making any more straight blade standard duty plows this year so I am SOL. I would have to go with the sprot duty insted. This is the same outfit that also told me I could put a Boss V-Plow on a 1/2 ton.
When I called the 2nd outfit they told me the trip edge was a no go on a 1/2 ton and that they would call me back to let me know if they could get me a 7'6" standard duty. They never called me back so I'm wondering if the first outfit was right, and there are none.
If it does work out that I can not get the Boss, is there much a difference between the HT and the SD from fisher besides weight and a direct lift vs chain? I don't know enough to know if saving $500 on the HT means I am compromising major efficency. Again, I only plan to do my 2 drive ways. The weights do not seem to be all that different so I would assume the wear and tear on the front end will be the same? Sorry for all the questions, but you guys have helped me out a lot already. I just hope the 2nd Boss dealer calls me back tomorrow, but if not, I need a plan B.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Maine4Me;1165122 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help. I had my mind made up until I called the local Boss dealers. The 1st said that Boss will no longer be selling or making any more straight blade standard duty plows this year so I am SOL. I would have to go with the sprot duty insted. This is the same outfit that also told me I could put a Boss V-Plow on a 1/2 ton.
> When I called the 2nd outfit they told me the trip edge was a no go on a 1/2 ton and that they would call me back to let me know if they could get me a 7'6" standard duty. They never called me back so I'm wondering if the first outfit was right, and there are none.
> If it does work out that I can not get the Boss, is there much a difference between the HT and the SD from fisher besides weight and a direct lift vs chain? I don't know enough to know if saving $500 on the HT means I am compromising major efficency. Again, I only plan to do my 2 drive ways. The weights do not seem to be all that different so I would assume the wear and tear on the front end will be the same? Sorry for all the questions, but you guys have helped me out a lot already. I just hope the 2nd Boss dealer calls me back tomorrow, but if not, I need a plan B.


Did you call Michaud's Welding in Winslow? Michaud's sells Boss. But, if your going go with either the Fisher SD or HT, you should go with the SD. The guy at Trail Side Preformance said the SD is alot more rugged than the HT. I have also heard of the HT having some problems. I like my SD. The SD is setup like the HD, just smaller.


----------



## Maine4Me (Dec 22, 2010)

I have not called them. I called a ford dealer in livermore falls and a power sports dealer in Manchester. If the ford dealer doesn't call me back tomorrow, I was going to try calling Michaud's.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Maine4Me;1165175 said:


> I have not called them. I called a ford dealer in livermore falls and a power sports dealer in Manchester. If the ford dealer doesn't call me back tomorrow, I was going to try calling Michaud's.


That's what I would do. Michaud's is a great place to do buisnes with. Farmington Ford also sells Boss. I don't se why you can't put a 7.5' Boss trip edge on your truck.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a 7.5 Fisher RD (4 years old) on my 1/2 ton Chevy. Works like a champ. MM2 is a nice mount, and once you work with it a bit you will develop technique to deal with the level differnces between push plates and the plow frame (that occasionally happens) 

I live in the Sebago Lake region but I went to Occonor in Augusta for mine. I did the install myself.

Chris


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Go Fisher... mostly because thats what i have and doesn't it look cooler to have a yellow plow hanging off the front than a red one!?

Just kidding you! Both brands are great and you will be happy with either one.


----------



## fisherv (Jan 21, 2009)

A lot of people are pushing the buy local so fisher it is. LOL


----------



## Maine4Me (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I decided to buy the Fisher. I went to Oconnor's and the plow goes on next Thursday. Hopefully Monday's storm isn't too big. After spending 3 hrs out there yesterday on the 4 wheeler I am reay for heat and more push capacity. I bought the HT so if I have to drive to work with it on I won't kill the truck. I have a 45min drive to work and 45min drive home.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Maine4Me;1167633 said:


> Thanks everyone. I decided to buy the Fisher. I went to Oconnor's and the plow goes on next Thursday. Hopefully Monday's storm isn't too big. After spending 3 hrs out there yesterday on the 4 wheeler I am reay for heat and more push capacity. I bought the HT so if I have to drive to work with it on I won't kill the truck. I have a 45min drive to work and 45min drive home.


Congrats on the new plow. Good luck with the HT. Let us know how it works out for you. You should have went with the SD or HD IMO. But, it's non of my buisnes what you do with your money. It will definatly be better than plowing with your 4-wheeler.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on your new plow. 

I installed Timbrens on my half ton and run about 400 lbs of balast. When I lift the RD (600 lbs) the truck barely noses down. I prefer using Timbrens to cranking on the suspension. I dont run around town with on the truck however. I just shake my head at all those plow trucks that have a nose down attitude.

The other thing that you should consider is dual batteries. The hydraulic motor draws something like 150 amps (about the same as a starter motor). I found even with a big CCA rated single battery the lights would dim when running the motor. I now run dual 1000 CCA batteries and the problem is greatly diminished.

Chris


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

I just added a Boss 7.6 Ploy standard to my 09 1500 Silverado. Sweet setup, but I have 1 warning for you. My Silverado has a slot in the lower bumper to allow air to the trans cooler ( HD trailering option ). Well, no air is getting in there and in a 5 mile long, slow 40mph drive, my trans temp was up to 185F. It's normaly at 110-120F. The BOSS's inclosed pump housing completely blocks the air hole. But that really doesnt matter, as the plow blade does as well. I have to look into relocating my trans cooler to the upper radiator area.


----------

